# Formeron dosing protocols for use as an AI



## acemon (Apr 19, 2012)

I will be using the Formeron as an additional AI for my cycles. I am currently using forma stanozolol. I am dosing the forma twice a day. I will be dosing it before I go workout. About three hours later i take my shower.

My questions:
     ->Has anyone else used both products? Any info?
     ->Should I wait until after I shower to take the transdermal? 
     ->How strong is this product compared to another suicidal AI, aromasin?


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 19, 2012)

from what i understand u can replace ur AI with this, also yes use it after you shower, the cleaner ur skin the better, ive also heard that ur pores are more open after a shower so it will absorb better


----------



## colochine (Apr 19, 2012)

I would love to see some bloodwork done on formeron ran as the only AI on cycle.


----------



## acemon (Apr 19, 2012)

colochine said:


> I would love to see some bloodwork done on formeron ran as the only AI on cycle.



Me too.


----------



## oufinny (Apr 19, 2012)

I have no bloods but it is working really well for me at 1 pump per day; way better than any other.


----------



## AznTomahawk (Apr 19, 2012)

A shower before application would be highly suggested.


----------



## sar012977 (Apr 19, 2012)

after shower, 1 pump on forearm and rub both arms together... that way ur not using ur hands and wasting any...


----------



## acemon (Apr 19, 2012)

I am hairy like a gorilla, no kidding. Will this matter? The only place I have no hair is on my sides and on my shoulders. Well at least minimal hair.


----------



## acemon (Apr 19, 2012)

oufinny said:


> I have no bloods but it is working really well for me at 1 pump per day; way better than any other.



What does you cycle look like?


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 19, 2012)

oufinny said:


> I have no bloods but it is working really well for me at 1 pump per day; way better than any other.



Who did you get it from?


----------



## AznTomahawk (Apr 19, 2012)

acemon said:


> I am hairy like a gorilla, no kidding. Will this matter? The only place I have no hair is on my sides and on my shoulders. Well at least minimal hair.



Yes, I would suggest places like forearms, back of legs(hamstrings), top of feet, and inside of upper arm. If you have hair at these locations WTF! Haha but ya if you do you could shave one and it wont really be noticable anyway.



keith1569 said:


> Who did you get it from?



Orbit who is out of stock again. Stuff wont stay on the shelves. Hopefully they get more again soon.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## acemon (Apr 19, 2012)

AznTomahawk said:


> Yes, I would suggest places like forearms, back of legs(hamstrings), top of feet, and inside of upper arm. If you have hair at these locations WTF! Haha but ya if you do you could shave one and it wont really be noticable anyway.
> 
> LOL. I will find a few places no matter what. I have two bottles coming shortly.


----------



## oufinny (Apr 19, 2012)

acemon said:


> What does you cycle look like?



750mg test c, 500mg mast per week. 200 mg deca for joints.


----------



## pilip99 (Apr 19, 2012)

solid cycle bro! i would like to see labs on formeron as well; 

but if you're gonna eyeball the effects of it, check for skin/lip dryness, sore joints, but don't go overboard on dosing


----------



## AznTomahawk (Apr 20, 2012)

acemon said:


> LOL. I will find a few places no matter what. I have two bottles coming shortly.



Haha that is the spirt. Nice hope you enjoy your cycle.


----------



## BFHammer (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm doing 1.5 ml a day, I love that stuff.  4-5 pumps and my head starts to shrink and I breath fire and look for people to chew on.


----------

